# Tesco's Play sand - 10kg bags on sale.



## Steve Smith (13 Oct 2008)

I read over on TFF that tesco are currently selling 10kg bags of play sand for 98p!  I've not confirmed this myself but I'm gonna check my local out tomorrow if I can.

I fancy mixing my own mixed gradient sand for my next re-scape so might come in handy


----------



## Thomas McMillan (14 Oct 2008)

I dunno, but Argos sells 15kg bags for Â£2.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Oct 2008)

Its still cheaper - 20kgs for Â£1.96     I'll try to check today though


----------



## Joecoral (14 Oct 2008)

Â£2.49 in Argos isnt it


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Oct 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Â£2.49 in Argos isnt it



thats what i payed in January so doubt it would of dropped!!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (14 Oct 2008)

Sorry, yeah Â£2.49. Still cheap though. (Yes I know, not as cheap as good ol' Tesco though!)


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Oct 2008)

Indeed 

Well, I popped into my local tesco but they're not a massive one, so no play sand.  Ah well, if I go near a bigger one I'll try to get a bag, but if not, argos is still a bargain


----------

